
New vectorized java.Math-like functions for Clojure's Neanderthal matrices - dragandj
http://neanderthal.uncomplicate.org/codox/uncomplicate.neanderthal.vect-math.html
======
dragandj
source code examples can be found in test:
[https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal/blob/master/test...](https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal/blob/master/test/uncomplicate/neanderthal/math_test.clj)

